# brown water coming out of shower



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I just went to fill up dd's little tub (we only have a shower stall) and noticed the water was light brown- what is that? it doesn't happen with the water in the sink, hot or cold, just the shower. could it have to do with the fact we were on vacation for the last two weeks and therefore took no showers in the house? rust? sediment? it's safe as long as it's not bacteria, right?


----------



## Ambre (Feb 17, 2007)

It's most likely rust. If you've been gone for a couple of weeks, somewhere in your pipes, or possibly in your hot water heater, had some water sitting and making rust. It should only come out for a few seconds and then turn clear, if it doesn't you should call a plumber. Also, if any firemen flushed the hydrants near your home, it will do the same (but usually it's sediment and rust so it's more of an orangy color). Hope that helps!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

well, it was definitely more than a few seconds. I first washed dd's tub out several times, and then filled it up, so it was running for about 5 minutes and still looked quite brown. What bothers me is that it's only the shower and not any other faucets in the house, not even the bathroom sink. Everything else is crystal clear. So I feel it's either a problem with the shower itself or those specific pipes.

we're moving Saturday- so I guess the landlord can deal with it and we'll bathe somewhere else in the interim


----------



## Naturalyst (Feb 3, 2007)

just let the shower run for awhile as it is probably the pipe feeding the shower that rusted - been there, done that


----------

